# Jackson JSON: Probleme beim einlesen



## lokly (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe folgendes JSON File:


```
{"nodes":[{"x":243,"y":195,"text":"A","isAcceptState":false},{"x":243,"y":308,"text":"B","isAcceptState":true},{"x":382,"y":195,"text":"C","isAcceptState":true}],"links":[{"type":"SelfLink","node":0,"text":"0","anchorAngle":-3.141592653589793},{"type":"Link","nodeA":0,"nodeB":1,"text":"","lineAngleAdjust":0,"parallelPart":0.5,"perpendicularPart":0},{"type":"StartLink","node":0,"text":"Start","deltaX":0,"deltaY":-78},{"type":"Link","nodeA":0,"nodeB":2,"text":"1","lineAngleAdjust":0,"parallelPart":0.5,"perpendicularPart":0}]}
```

Ich habe eine Links Klasse und eine Nodes Klasse erstellt, die separat funktionieren. Um das obige JSON File einzulesen, habe ich jetzt eine weitere Klasse erstellt: 


```
class NodesLinks {

    private Nodes [] nodes;
    private Links [] links;
```

Aber folgendes gibt immer eine ArrayOutOfBoundsException wieder:

```
ObjectMapper mapper = new ObjectMapper();
NodesLinks a = mapper.readValue(new File("node.json"), NodesLinks.class);
```

Wo ist mein Fehler?


----------



## knilch (30. Mai 2014)

Hi,
poste doch mal den Inhalt von allen Klassen, damit die Struktur zu sehen ist.
Gruss knilch


----------

